
MasterCard follows Visa's steps and disables all crypto-related debit cards - nicota
https://support.uphold.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000070723
======
airbreather
Nothing says "We are are scared that you are going to erode our unreasonable
profits" more.

------
unixhero
Good ... let the old world wither.

The waves of change will make them both obsolete. This move will accelerate
this push.

